# Experienced Climber Needed!!!



## DoubleDTree (Aug 23, 2007)

We are a Houston based tree service and have been in business for over 23 years. We are family owned and operated and have a wonderful group of men that work with us. We are looking for a full time climber to come aboard either contract or company employment is ok. Most likely we start with contract and work into employment. We are moving to grow the company dramatically and have plenty of work lined up. Contact either by email or call 281-399-2650 Ask for Dennis or Trevor


----------

